# ABGA



## Blazing_Pitchforks (Jan 2, 2022)

Hello, I am a newbie, starting out our herd. Our first doe was bought from a high schooler I'm assuming a failed project. Anyways I've tired to contact her since about info on the goats genetics and no dice. I had this doe bred this year to a papered buck, from what I've gathered, they kids can be registered 50% because of the dad. My future buck and doe purchases are already coming papered to avoid this but my question is, of I pay to have my original doe tested and she is a certain percentage pure Boer would she be able to be registered percentage with ABGA? 


Thank you for all insight, I'm sorry if that was a rabbit trail question 😂 this is what I'm only buying papered animals for our farm from now on but I would like to get all my animals registered somehow


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello!

Unfortunately, if you do not have signed papers from the original breeder or current registered owner of the animal, you cannot get their papers. Additionally, DNA only verifies parentage of animals already in the system. It cannot determine breed percentage. 

Good news is if you bred this doe to a registered boer buck, you can still register the kids. You do need a service memo from the buck’s owner. Does can be registered 25% and up. Bucks can be registered 50% and up.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝  Yep


----------



## Blazing_Pitchforks (Jan 2, 2022)

Thank you! That is why my next does and my buck will all be papered so I don't have to deal with this lol


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

It does make it easier lol. Just make sure you get the back of the papers signed, too!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

If the doe is a nice one, you could possibly get some nice percentage kids from her - register the doe kids and sell the boys as 4-H/FFA wethers.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝ So true.


----------



## Staycp (11 mo ago)

Help me understand. So I have a 99.98% "purebred" Boer buck. Bred him to commercial Does. I planned to register offspring as 50%. Is that not correct. I guess they would be 49.98%.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Boer registration | The Goat Spot Forum 
Above link is the original thread posted by Staycp with this same question.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes they do not round up on the percentage any more. So 99.98 bred to a commercial would be 49.99%


----------



## Staycp (11 mo ago)

Jessica84 said:


> Yes they do not round up on the percentage any more. So 99.98 bred to a commercial would be 49.99%


 For both bucks and Does?


----------

